
HP supercomputer in orbit is ready for researchers - tshannon
https://spacenews.com/hpe-supercomputer/
======
tshannon
> “We took a system from factory floor with no hardening, no preparation,
> running an open source operating system,” Fernandez said. “The majority of
> the community didn’t think it would function or wouldn’t last long.”

> HPE relied on software to make the computer resilient.

> “We monitor power, cooling, components,” Fernandez said. “When they get out
> of nominal range, we isolate them, work around them or do something. Each
> system is self-sufficient with fault detection and isolation.”

